# Be prepared and give us a break



## Lon (Oct 11, 2014)

When you checkout at the Market have your credit card, pin number etc. ready to go instead of fumbling around on your cell to tell spouse that your card was not accepted. People are lined up behind you and they are prepared and ready to go. Know what you want when you go to the Fast Food Drive Through. Don't ask the help for suggestions or spend time discussing food items. Order your meal and get on with it, there a a zillion cars lined up behind you.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2014)

Hear Hear!! My sentiments exactly! :iagree:


----------



## AprilT (Oct 11, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 11, 2014)

If someone you don't know speaks to you in line. Please be nice. It might be me. I have found having general conversations while standing in along line a nice way to pass the time.  Do you do this or are you one of those who look at me like I dropped from Mars?  I can't see that a remark like "It's beautiful weather outside" is going to offend or scare anyone. Every watch children in carts? They love a smile or "Hi Cutie!". Just my rambling thoughts.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 11, 2014)

I speak too...usually I receive a reply...and ,yes, I always have everything ready..


----------



## Falcon (Oct 11, 2014)

Lon said:


> When you checkout at the Market have your credit card, pin number etc. ready to go instead of fumbling around on your cell to tell spouse that your card was not accepted. People are lined up behind you and they are prepared and ready to go. Know what you want when you go to the Fast Food Drive Through. Don't ask the help for suggestions or spend time discussing food items. Order your meal and get on with it, there a a zillion cars lined up behind you.



  Hear Hear!!   And that includes writing a check......sometimes for just a couple of small items. You could have paid cash for them,
 with no frustrated customers behind you.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 11, 2014)

Most stores don't take cheques here any more....problem solved!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 11, 2014)

Good idea Vivjen.  Hope we have it here; the sooner the better.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 13, 2014)

Lon said:


> When you checkout at the Market have your credit card, pin number etc. ready to go instead of fumbling around on your cell to tell spouse that your card was not accepted. People are lined up behind you and they are prepared and ready to go. Know what you want when you go to the Fast Food Drive Through. Don't ask the help for suggestions or spend time discussing food items. Order your meal and get on with it, there a a zillion cars lined up behind you.


 This sounds a bit like an order Lon! GULP.Sometimes we have to be a bit patient don't we?At least, being retired, most of us don't need to rush as much as we used to.


----------



## Lon (Oct 13, 2014)

oakapple said:


> This sounds a bit like an order Lon! GULP.Sometimes we have to be a bit patient don't we?At least, being retired, most of us don't need to rush as much as we used to.


 Being patient and not in a rush is one thing and being inconsiderate of other people is another. People that go un prepared for what they know in advance is required are very inconsiderate of others and deserve a mild flogging.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 13, 2014)

Lon said:


> Being patient and not in a rush is one thing and being inconsiderate of other people is another. People that go un prepared for what they know in advance is required are very inconsiderate of others and deserve a mild flogging.



How much fun it would be if we could actually pull out a flogger and flog the culprit.  :hee:


----------



## oakapple (Oct 13, 2014)

A cat 'o nine tails? Flogged around the fleet?


----------



## Patra (Oct 13, 2014)

On the other hand . . . . “Half our life is spent trying to find something to do with the time we have rushed through life trying to save.” – Will Rogers


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2014)

Patra said:


> On the other hand . . . . “Half our life is spent trying to find something to do with the time we have rushed through life trying to save.” – Will Rogers


 I like that one, Patra


----------



## AprilT (Oct 13, 2014)

oakapple said:


> A cat 'o nine tails? Flogged around the fleet?



I can lend out a few from my collection.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 13, 2014)

Lon said:


> Being patient and not in a rush is one thing and being inconsiderate of other people is another. *People that go un prepared for what they know in advance is required are very inconsiderate of others* and deserve a mild flogging.



Wow - that trait could be applied to SO many things ... 

All the folks that live in the flood zone here in PA - thousands of families and businesses - certainly are aware that there are major floods every few years, yet they insist on staying where they are. I've often questioned why, but never received a satisfactory answer ...

All the people who know that speed kills, yet insist on speeding and taking out not only themselves but a few innocents as well ...

All the people who own porcupines as pets, yet have not a single Band-Aid in the medicine cabinet ...

*FLOG 'EM ALL! *


----------



## drifter (Oct 13, 2014)

Sometime I'm just plain inconsidedrate.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 14, 2014)

I think, depending on where a person lives, even making a nice comment to a stranger can make them wonder about you. As I tell everyone in our age bracket, "we are no longer living in the Lassie/Rin Tin Tin days when folks were really friendly to each other". I was raised outside a small town in Indiana and pretty much everyone in that town knew us. Could always see folks talking to each other. Wife was raised in the same type of environment. When we say something to strangers at Wal Mart or anywhere else, we can get that "look" of "are you talking to me?". 

Heck, I remember living in So California and stopping by a Post Office. While leaving, I said to this lady going in, "good morning, mame". She turned around and looked at me, pretty sternly, and said "we don't say good morning here and please don't call me mame, I'm not an old lady". She walked into the Post Office with a "disgusted" look on her face. 

As far as this Thread goes.........YES, by all means, HURRY YOUR BUTT UP! Wife and I have an NFL game to watch! LOL


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2014)

And please limit your Drive Thru banking to simple transactions.. That is NOT the place to take out a home loan!!


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 14, 2014)

And have your coupons ready. Better yet load them on your phone and have your phone handy with the app. up


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 14, 2014)

Being OCD and a stickler for organization married to a woman with the patience of Job has it's ups and downs.  In a convenience store in Kentucky I was getting frustrated while my wife fumbled in her purse for small change.  The young girl behind the counter looked at me with a friendly smile and said, 'Relax, I'm not going anywhere'.

My folding money is arranged in order in my wallet, I try to have exactly $1.00 (including 5 pennies,,,etc) in change in my right pocket always on the ready.  It's hell living in my mind.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 14, 2014)

nunca


----------



## oakapple (Oct 14, 2014)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Being OCD and a stickler for organization married to a woman with the patience of Job has it's ups and downs. In a convenience store in Kentucky I was getting frustrated while my wife fumbled in her purse for small change. The young girl behind the counter looked at me with a friendly smile and said, 'Relax, I'm not going anywhere'.
> 
> My folding money is arranged in order in my wallet, I try to have exactly $1.00 (including 5 pennies,,,etc) in change in my right pocket always on the ready. It's hell living in my mind.


That's sounds very exacting for you, do you feel worried if you don't have any change in your pocket?Once upon a time, everyone seemed to have a more relaxed approach to life, even here in England[which has never been as friendly to strangers as in the US.]I always say hello to a shop assistant [they are human beings after all] but I have noticed that although they reply or at least smile [usually] they never say goodbye or thank you like they used to do.Thanking us for our custom seems to have vanished, and it's as if we are the ones doing them and their store a favour.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 14, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> And please limit your Drive Thru banking to simple transactions.. That is NOT the place to take out a home loan!!



bwahahaha


----------



## Gemini D (Oct 14, 2014)

My late husband would always wait until the bill was added up before writing a check... very irritating and nothing I said would get him to change! I get cash from the ATM and by pass using any cards. Just easier for me.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 14, 2014)

We have to get used to the fact that we are all different, and just try to enjoy each other's differences.  It can be done.  I'm with Drifter!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Oct 14, 2014)

Lon said:


> When you checkout at the Market have your credit card, pin number etc. ready to go instead of fumbling around on your cell to tell spouse that your card was not accepted. People are lined up behind you and they are prepared and ready to go. Know what you want when you go to the Fast Food Drive Through. Don't ask the help for suggestions or spend time discussing food items. Order your meal and get on with it, there a a zillion cars lined up behind you.



The gas kiosk we use, near our home, is always quite busy.  I try to go early a.m. to avoid the crowds.  Last weekend, I needed to fuel the truck and every line was full of vehicles.  I parked behind one, assuming that she would soon have her tank full and move on.  This young lady had to wash every window on her car... with a newly rinsed squeege and new paper towel.  Wash one side window.  Return to water bucket.  Dunk squeegee four or five times.  Get new paper towel.  Wash next window.  Make sure every drop of water is wiped off with towel.  Return to water bucket....  After waiting what seemed forever, another vehicle pulled out that did not have someone waiting on their space.  I pulled over to that pump and fueled.  The vehicle who left and I took their place had pulled into the pump AFTER the lady I was originally behind.  I fueld my truck with over 20 gallon of fuel, washed my windshield and side windows, completed the transaction and the young lady was still cleaning her windows.  Sheesh!!!!!  I usually have quite a bit of patience.  That one stretched even my limits.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 14, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> We have to get used to the fact that we are all different, and just try to enjoy each other's differences.  It can be done.  I'm with Drifter!




Kill joy.  :kiss-tongue:


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 14, 2014)

Did you ever notice that person in front of you when she open her card holder purse with 20 different cards,the one she uses always get rejected.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 14, 2014)

Also, When the light turns green  GO !  It won't get any greener.


----------



## nuiahi (Oct 14, 2014)

Fun for who??  Not the distracted "customer"?  Who would administer the flogging?  Who would pay for the medical bills resulting from the flogging?  Would it be a public flogging or in the Bastille?  How about the resultant law suites?  on and on!!
Sounds to me that this was not thought out.
"Just kidding"


----------



## Gemini D (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't drive and am unable to walk to the grocery store so depend on others to do my local shopping. Doesn't cost much and certainly eliminates stress. I do most of my shopping on the internet since it's delivered to my door. Makes life a lot nicer.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 14, 2014)

Falcon I am so guilty of this. Sometimes hubby ask "Are you waiting for it to turn red to move." I don't do it on purpose. Sometimes I am looking at something else. Probably because I have blinders on while actually moving. I am intent upon my driving and do not rubber neck. So if your behind me, tap your horn gently. I miss hubby driving, I could look around and see things.


----------



## Gemini D (Oct 14, 2014)

We seem to be a very impatient society and forget we are all not alike. If someone's slow there may be a good reason and getting upset over it doesn't help anyone. Whatever happened to everyday manners? Offering to help if you see someone struggling with something. Opening a door, giving a smile...count to a hundred to slow yourself down. Life is too short! The majority of people don't go out of their way to cause someone else a problem, they may just in the their own little world thinking for a moment. It's minor not major and not worth getting upset over.


----------



## crochet lady (Oct 14, 2014)

I do have everything I need out and ready--coupons, money/credit card; I usually want out of the store ASAP. Don't know why I need out, just do. It is nice if someone makes light conversation to pass the time. Just don't see that much anymore. And, yes, when I have tried that they usually look at me as if I had 2 heads.


----------



## Gemini D (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't get out much but the times I have I've found friendly people. Smallish town so maybe that helps. I do stay away from malls where people seem to be on the lookout for anything cheap and stay out of their way. If you shop in the late morning, early afternoon, before 5:00 pm and after 8:00 pm there usually aren't too many people so it's not crowded and I think less stress for shopping.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2014)

Gemini D said:


> We seem to be a very impatient society and forget we are all not alike. If someone's slow there may be a good reason and getting upset over it doesn't help anyone. Whatever happened to everyday manners? Offering to help if you see someone struggling with something. Opening a door, giving a smile...count to a hundred to slow yourself down. Life is too short! The majority of people don't go out of their way to cause someone else a problem, they may just in the their own little world thinking for a moment. It's minor not major and not worth getting upset over.



Well said Gemini, I agree with everything you said.  Some days I see lot of folks with manners and smiles, and that makes it so much nicer.  I always help people out if they need it, never in so much of a hurry that I lose consideration for others.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 14, 2014)

Gemini D said:


> We seem to be a very impatient society and forget we are all not alike. If someone's slow there may be a good reason and getting upset over it doesn't help anyone. Whatever happened to everyday manners? Offering to help if you see someone struggling with something. Opening a door, giving a smile...count to a hundred to slow yourself down. Life is too short! The majority of people don't go out of their way to cause someone else a problem, they may just in the their own little world thinking for a moment. It's minor not major and not worth getting upset over.


What SB said!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 15, 2014)

nuiahi said:


> Fun for who??  Not the distracted "customer"?



Fun for all the rest of us watching.



> Who would administer the flogging?



Licensed, certified flagellists. 



> Who would pay for the medical bills resulting from the flogging?



Obamacare.



> Would it be a public flogging or in the Bastille?



Public, definitely. It would serve as a morality play and a warning for everyone. 



> How about the resultant law suites?



Lawyers would be the first to be flogged.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## oakapple (Oct 15, 2014)

LOL SifuPhil and Meanderer. That started my day with a smile.
I have to say, I agree with SeaBreeze on this though. Also, sometimes, if you say a word or two [in a friendly way] to people, who knows, it may be the only conversation that comes their way all day. There are a lot of lonely people out there.It may be annoying when people are slow to move at the lights, pay at the till etc, but why are we in such a rush? Where's the fire?


----------



## oakapple (Oct 15, 2014)

nuiahi said:


> Fun for who?? Not the distracted "customer"? Who would administer the flogging? Who would pay for the medical bills resulting from the flogging? Would it be a public flogging or in the Bastille? How about the resultant law suites? on and on!!
> Sounds to me that this was not thought out.
> "Just kidding"


       Hi there nuiahi, you say the Bastille? Actually it's not there anymore, although there is the Bastille district in Paris so that would serve as a good public place for the floggings.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 15, 2014)

The French public may like it and bring their knitting and eat croissants while they watch.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 15, 2014)

Vive La Revolution!layful:


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 15, 2014)

They can name their 'football' team The Bastillers!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 15, 2014)

:hijacked:  I think most will agree, being considerate, conversating, holding doors, being helpful to others, having patience with those that may need that extra time due to age, or other issues, this includes myself by the way isn't the qualm.  It's those people that are on their cell phones, having conversations and not paying attention to the clerks or are spending time doing everything else but considering the other patrons in line as if the universe stands still just to serve them and no one else needs to be anywhere but at their beck in call or on their timeline.

I love conversing with people in line, especially when we give each other the universal smug look about the person that is holding up the line, that is unless that person holding up the line is me, then all the previous comments go out the window, because then it is all about me and my world and yous all will have to just sit tight and take it and better not make weird faces or I'll be waiting.  Cause I have flogger will travel.   

One more thing

:gettowork:
Now


----------



## jujube (Oct 15, 2014)

And while we're at it.......HEY YOU! Yeah, you in the red hat in the 10-items-or-less-line.  I know I learned math back in the dark ages when we counted on rocks, but by my count 47 cans of cat food, a bag of Fritos, seven one-liter bottles of diet Coke, three Healthy Choice frozen dinners, a 36-roll pack of toilet paper, a jug of laundry detergent,  two bananas, a coffee cake, a rotisserie chicken and a copy of The National Inquirer doesn't add up to less than 10 items.  Just sayin'......


----------



## jujube (Oct 15, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Also, When the light turns green  GO !  It won't get any greener.



Unfortunately, in my town, a light that has just turned red is considered an engraved invitation for six more cars to go through the intersection.  I've given up my jack-rabbit-green-light starts for lent.  Maybe that way, God will let me see Christmas....


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 16, 2014)

jujube said:


> Unfortunately, in my town, a light that has just turned red is considered an engraved invitation for six more cars to go through the intersection.  I've given up my jack-rabbit-green-light starts for lent.  Maybe that way, God will let me see Christmas....



Very true ... I've seen a LOT of accidents caused by quick-starts while the opposing traffic is going through the red light ...


----------



## oakapple (Oct 16, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Very true ... I've seen a LOT of accidents caused by quick-starts while the opposing traffic is going through the red light ...



Yes, you still have to remember to use your eyes, even when the light is green.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 16, 2014)

Exactly!  Anybody who proceeds thru an intersection without looking shouldn't be driving.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 17, 2014)

The light is green ,lady  ,put the cell phone down.


----------

